

Craigslist DNS redirected due to hacked registrar - MikeyJck
https://lists.dns-oarc.net/pipermail/dns-operations/2014-November/012479.html

======
Animats
Their registrar is Network Solutions. The last update to "craigslist.org"
there was at 2014-11-24T03:26:40Z, so something did happen to the records at
Network Solutions recently.

~~~
deepsun
Network Solutions is the worst registrar ever.

Never even search for your domain availability there, they used to temporarily
squat it "for your convenience" and hold it for two weeks. We once got hit by
that pretty bad.

~~~
troels
Yeah - I'm surprised they are still in business, really. But then, I'm equally
surprised that godaddy are.

~~~
Animats
Network Solutions has had a business trajectory like Myspace. Verisign bought
Network Solutions in 2000 for $21 billion. Then it was sold to Pivotal Private
Equity. Then it was sold to General Atlantic. Then in 2011 it was sold to
Web.com, a marketing company in Jacksonville, FL for about $850 million.

Not a good history there.

------
crummy
I'm Google's DNS (8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4) and can't load images on Craigslist right
now, after flushing my DNS.

~~~
colmmacc
Google Public DNS allows anyone to flush its caches
([https://developers.google.com/speed/public-
dns/cache](https://developers.google.com/speed/public-dns/cache)). I've gone
ahead and flushed "images.craigslist.org" which may help.

~~~
icebraining
Oh, wow, that'll come in handy, thanks.

------
iLoch
Ah strange, I noticed cl was down earlier - I figured it was a fluke and/or
something wrong with my own internet.

------
larrys
"Craigslist DNS redirected due to hacked registrar "

Not correct. Registrar wasn't hacked their account at the particular registrar
was compromised.

